# THIS IS AMAZING!!!



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

so there i was, walking down to panda express to get some dinner before i settled in for the night. while coming to an intersection, i was thinking about this treatment, staring at the ground. i looked left before crossing, suddenly my vision was there, or should i say back. i can't even describe how it happened i was looking down with still distorted perception, then looking left without it. i am so excited that i am giddy as i am typing this. i haven't seen with that much clarity, dimension, and feeling in six months. it lasted for about ten minutes straight, and is now fading in and out. holy shit, i want to freakin cry. (tears of joy of course). GO F UCK YOURSELF DP/DR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :lol:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

great news kick some ass!


----------



## backagain (Aug 8, 2009)

lol

keep it up man, i think you're onto the next big thing...

Maybe they'll make a movie about you when you win the next nobel prize for your leading research in dp/dr


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

haha that gave me a good laugh. Thanks backagain


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

thats pretty freakin great, but i was hopin more for an action movie.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

i just busted out laughing


----------



## backagain (Aug 8, 2009)

Tommygunz said:


> thats pretty freakin great, but i was hopin more for an action movie.


That's for next time, if this whole inositol choline thing doesn't work out, you may have to try electric shock therapy


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Sorry to say I sniggered hard at that pic 

Wicked news Tommy, however I'm still having difficulty with the dopamine question. 
Could you link to where you found the info about the effects of excess dopamine please?

I found a very interesting article whilst browsing, referring to 'automatic dissociation' (i.e. DP) that kind of contradicted the too much dopamine theory, as during fight or flight there is a drop in dopamine and increase in adrenaline and the DP associated with panic etc.... (really interesting read - it theorises that what normally reverses DP is a release of dopamine following the 'safe' feeling you get after a fright.......this could maybe be why DP continues, because we are continuing to fear it and worry, and hence not giving the brain the 'safe' message? god this topic must be fascinating if you're not DPed :lol: ) see here for the article3 http://www.pdrecovery.org/publications/ ... ter_11.pdf)

However, I then read this http://serendip.brynmawr.edu/exchange/node/1679 which suggests that an increase in stress increases dopamine levels? So again contradicting the above and could possibly agree with Tommy's theory?
It also says that 'The functions of dopamine are numerous, but in general it inhibits transmission of nerve impulses' - part of DP Is the foggy, unreal feeling - could this be due to dulled impulses?
Speaking of pot, doesn't cannabis increase dopamine? 
I also found this in my travels http://www.scottish.police.uk/main/acpo ... ayDay2.pdf
Page 26 notes that THC causes excess dopamine which has been linked to schizophrenia etc.

It's so interesting, please excuse me brainstorming all over this thread :lol:


----------



## cBURT (Aug 6, 2009)

That's great Tommy.

I had about 7 hours of symptom free normalcy the other night, my longest stretch of time yet. I started making all these plans for the future and thinking about all the things that I used to think about. Sadly, I was so excited that I couldn't sleep and as morning approached some minor symptoms started coming back.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

BLoody.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

Tommygunz said:


> so there i was, walking down to panda express


Chinese food...we must crave... Chinese food? Uhm...


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

HA, that was great.

ps. i just ate panda express again............ hahaha.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

Save the Pandas! Eat More Chicken!


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

no way. i'm all about east asian BEAR! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

Ahahahahahahaha :lol: hahahahahaha


----------



## Harpo (Oct 15, 2009)

Tommy, how long have you been taking the treatment for?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

1 month.


----------



## jaynon (Oct 12, 2009)

cBURT said:


> That's great Tommy.
> 
> I had about 7 hours of symptom free normalcy the other night, my longest stretch of time yet. I started making all these plans for the future and thinking about all the things that I used to think about. Sadly, I was so excited that I couldn't sleep and as morning approached some minor symptoms started coming back.


i noticed when im sleep deprived it gets worse. is this true for everyone?


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

absolutely. today has been one of my worst days in a while and i think it is definitely related to the lack of sleep i've had the last two nights. Hoping tomorrow is going to be better.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

just want everyone to know im on to something bigger than anything i've come across yet. i am going to self experiment before i post about what it is to much. but if i'm right (which i am sure i am), this will be the answer for many peoples DP/DR. and i'm not saying that lightly.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

Tommygunz said:


> just want everyone to know im on to something bigger than anything i've come across yet. i am going to self experiment before i post about what it is to much. but if i'm right (which i am sure i am), this will be the answer for many peoples DP/DR. and i'm not saying that lightly.


I have to say I am definitely feeling better the last few days - however I did also start taking mirtazapine about 10 days ago on top of effexor so I am not sure which it is, but hey it's not hurting! (I'm not taking 5 HTP, obviously but an SNRI plus mirtazapine which is a NaSSA should have similar effect)

Anyway good on ya Tommygunz, I admit I was sceptical but I am more than happy to say when I'm wrong, in fact I hope very much that I am/was!


----------



## Misterask (Jun 13, 2009)

When did you start feeling better?? after how many days, i been taking it for 4 days now, and feel nothing.... But the reason for that could be that i started dropping out of my cipralex, didnt do anything for me...


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

Misterask said:


> When did you start feeling better?? after how many days, i been taking it for 4 days now, and feel nothing.... But the reason for that could be that i started dropping out of my cipralex, didnt do anything for me...


Are you doing stuff in your day to day life as well or sitting round waiting to get better though? Cos the latter will not work...


----------



## Misterask (Jun 13, 2009)

I started at the university 1 September, so yes i got lots to do, but everyday is a fight to get through though


----------



## jaynon (Oct 12, 2009)

Misterask said:


> I started at the university 1 September, so yes i got lots to do, but everyday is a fight to get through though


be patient my friend, these things take a while. you should start to see the differences in no time


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

jaynon said:


> Misterask said:
> 
> 
> > I started at the university 1 September, so yes i got lots to do, but everyday is a fight to get through though
> ...


Yeah this is true, I felt that way like each new day was a new battle, but it does slowly get easier over time, it's just very very gradual - it's like if you don't see a kid for ages, you notice they have grown loads in the meantime, but if you saw them every day you wouldn't really notice? People are telling me the change in me is huge but I can't remember what I used to be like, except that I was REALLY bad.

Good luck anyway, I'm sure you will be fine, we all will


----------



## Misterask (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for the words... I hope we will be fine, we have to!!


----------

